

Questions You Should Always Ask VC Associates - ssansovich
http://sansovi.ch/2014/03/21/questions-vc-associates.html

======
wrice314
Interesting article. I have also found that it is effective to ask the
Associate what questions and concerns others in the firm have about a company
prior to coming in to present to their investment committee. Better able to
tailor the presentation and position the business.

